
Show HN: Do you love 8 bits art and time lapse videos? I got something for you - atum47
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2loTeaPBJY
======
bobblywobbles
Thank you for sharing this. If I was into 2D game development more I'd more
comments to share. Neat video mate!

~~~
atum47
thank you. I usually share open source code (maybe I'll share this editor too,
when it's more mature), but now I'm trying to get some action on my YouTube
channel.

~~~
bobblywobbles
I totally get it, honorable job with your channel. We all have our projects
and when they get attention it helps and motivates us and if it's for-profit,
can help generate us revenue to live off of.

As someone who's never heard of you before now, if I may offer some
suggestions that may help you to expose your content to newcomers like me. Of
course, take this with a grain of salt, I'm a random internet user but I felt
I needed to take the time and write something nice and (hopefully) encouraging
to brighten a stranger's day in this coronavirus pandemic. :)

\- The name of your video could be improved to help searchability. You use
"Tile Map Editor - Part 4 (designing a tile map)" and I see why you might
choose that, it's a Tile Map Editor for 2D games. However, when I am on
Youtube, I'm more inclined to search for "How to create 2D game tile map" or
"Create a custom 2d game tile map".

\- I happened to watch a few of your videos and noticed that you are working
on this in your free time after your full-time job. Totally get that, I'm
writing budgeting software in my free time, it's hard to find time. In my
experience, when I find a video that's more tutorial-esque, I find it helpful
for voiceovers and shorter segments that I can digest. When I don't feel I can
pause the video without missing something, it's hard for me to keep my
attention on the whole video.

\- Do you have a landing page or website? I was hoping to find a link to that
in your description on Youtube where we could read a little bit more if we
didn't want to watch videos, or if you were using any software/tools you
wanted to share on Github with others. I know quite a good portion of the HN
audience enjoys seeing new code projects and I think yours is worth sharing
with the community too! Likewise, sharing a github link in Youtube or vice-
versa is good cross pollination.

\- You seem to be moving your mouse a lot for the brush feature :), have you
thought of click-dragging over a set of squares to create a brush that way?
(They all seem to be contiguous anyway in the sprite map, right?). All of the
squares you click-drag over would be in the brush. Otherwise, maybe you could
hold ctrl + click on all contiguous squares (and a separate button to save
those squares as a brush preset).

\- Are you designing these sprites yourself? You do a good job, much better
than I could ever do - I wish I could draw that good.

(I guess I _did_ have more to say, aha)

~~~
atum47
no, the sprites are from a fellow name Kenny (who is famous for his work) you
can see him at
[https://opengameart.org/users/kenney](https://opengameart.org/users/kenney)

I used other tile sets from him before, specially on my isocity (my most liked
project so far) github.com/victorqribeiro/isocity

after people like isocity so much, I've been giving my old games some
attention in hope to launch them. so, as I working on some game I have decided
to make the tile editor you see on this video. there are many things that I
would like to implement and keyboard shortcuts are among them.

I have to click each tile to compose a custom brush cause tiles are not always
near each other or in perfect sequence. so I need create a place holder and
define in which place goes which tile.

I'm horrible at YouTube, I don't see myself asking people to like the video
and subscribing, but I do like to show what I'm working. So I'm trying this
style of video. I have tried tutorials also. Anyways, thanks a lot for the
comment.

~~~
bobblywobbles
Thanks for the link! I suppose now I'm a bit more familiar with him.

I gave it a star!

Ah, I did not know, now I do.

I didn't mean to be harsh or off-putting. I'm sorry if I came off that way. I
do honestly hope you continue to do what you love and pursue it; if I ever get
into 2D development I'll remember your content. God bless!

~~~
atum47
you weren't harsh at all, I really liked that you took the time to write. and
I'll be thinking in what you said when doing my next video

------
atum47
This video is from a mini series I've been making while developing a 2D engine
with a tile map editor. I'm testing the format to see if people like these
kind of videos.

Feel free to let me know if you would like to see me writing the code to
create projects like this.

